# What the heck is this?



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok, it's not algae... I know that much. But it grows in long chains and doesn't appear to root. Here's some photos. What you can't really see in the photos is that each of the little balls along the chain has fine hairs coming off of it.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Emily6,

It looks like Utricularia graminifolia (UG) to me. UG is not an algae, but a bladderwort. It can be difficult to get rid of once it becomes established. Some people use it in mats as a foreground plant. It tends to spread throughout a tank.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

It looks like Utricularia gibbia see here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=268&category=genus&spec=Utricularia

Seattle is right...whatever it is I don't think it is an algae. I have found it easy to get rid of. Just pull and remove and be persistent. Try not to break it up as tiny pieces will spread and begin to grow again.

Good luck


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Interesting! I think Kimcadmus is right- my variety almost looks like a necklace with green spiky beads. I did some searching online and I don't think it's the other variety (which I could see being somewhat desirable). Mine came in on some plants I bought and it is tenacious (though not really offensive). Now i know what people are talking about when they refer to "UG."  Thanks guys!


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

it's carnivorous...learned that awhile back...kinda cool...but unsightly.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I hate this stuff. Really annoying. It is hard to get rid of. Best way to do it, is let it grow, and do a major trim in your tank. Remove everything you can.

Look for new growth and take it all away.


----------



## Aelyph Finrel (Apr 26, 2010)

Yep, it is a bladderwort. I wish they had bigger bladders because I want to feed mine some bugs like my other CPs.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Gibbia...I have a nice wad of it myself. Very hard to rid as it is brittle. Best to let it grow out a bit and then using your finger or a toothbrush, gently swirl in a circular motion.


----------

